# SF, CA King Pigeons Need Great Homes



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi-
I've got too many king pigeon fosters and really need help finding local adopters. Do you have a friend in the Bay Area area? Family? Know of someone you think would provide a great home for a pair or two of king pigeons? Please help me get the word out about these beautiful birds. I've got a flyer that I can send you as an attachment and would be happy to send it to you. 

Thanks in advance for your help!

p.s. I'd still prefer not to ship, especially with so many Pigeon Kings and unreleaseable ferals out there needing homes all over the country.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Bumping up!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That is SUCH a touching picture, Elizabeth! I hope you will find the needed homes for these birds. If I weren't being inundated myself, I would volunteer to take some on the next bird train heading south, but I am just getting buried in birds right now .. mostly ducks and geese as people are no longer able to afford to feed them .. it's terribly, terribly sad.

Terry


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a friend that has now got the Pigeon Bug and wants birds, she is willing to pay shipping here and since winter is starting, should be safe. Really there aren't that many homeless pigeons around here right now, I check Craigslist consistently.
She has facilities for several pairs of birds, and wants to adopt instead of get from a breeder.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi, Philodice-
Thank you for the referral and I think it's great that your friend wants to adopt rather than buy from a breeder. Where is your friend located? I do home visits before approving an adoption and, while I travel far and wide to do so, I don't get as far as Arizona.


----------

